# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihme per ata qe merren me LINUX Servers

## gjaN1

Per ata qe kane dituri rreth ROOT servers  (CentOS) 
me duhet te instaloj SSH2   por nuk mund ta instaloj pasi qe me dalin disa errora  , me duket se marr versionin e SSH2 te gabuar ,
Ka dikush qe di rreth ketij problemi .

----------


## xubuntu

une nuk perdor centos, por po postove errorin qe te jep mund te shofim per na nji sgjidhje

----------

